# Typo3 - TMENU ausklappen



## Merlin732 (15. August 2005)

Hi, 

ich habe ein TMENU und würde gern standardmäßig alle untermenüs ausklappen.

laut typo3-doku müsst dies mit expAll funktionieren, tut es aber leider nicht.

hier ist erstmal mein code 


```
# Das textMENU_LINKS erstellen
        MENU_LINKS = HMENU
        MENU_LINKS {
            special = directory
            special.value = 422
            entryLevel = 1
            expAll = 1
            1 = TMENU
            1.NO = 1
            1.NO.linkWrap =  <br>|<br>

            # Die zweite Ebene als Kopie der ersten Ebene beschreiben
            2 < .1
        }
```

kann mir jemand helfen?

mfg Lars


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. August 2005)

Ich glaube du machst das ein Level zu weit oben


```
# Das textMENU_LINKS erstellen
        MENU_LINKS = HMENU
        MENU_LINKS {
            special = directory
            special.value = 422
            entryLevel = 1
            1 = TMENU
            1.expAll = 1
            1.NO = 1
            1.NO.linkWrap =  <br>|<br>

            # Die zweite Ebene als Kopie der ersten Ebene beschreiben
            2 < .1
        }
```

HMENU kennt expall nicht. TMENU und GMENU jedoch schon...

ciao


----------



## Merlin732 (15. August 2005)

jopp so hatte ich es nun auch gelöst danke


----------

